# Leaky steam wand on my classic



## Drc (Jan 21, 2014)

I have a classic with a rancilio wand and have an ongoing issue currently that when the machine is turned on, water drips regularly from the steam wand tip.

It's relatively slow and will fill a saucer (so a small cups worth) full if I leave the machine on for an entire day. It doesn't tend to drip when the machine is off or from anywhere other than the wand tip.

Searching the forum it seems like biggest likely cause is turning steam knob off too hard and I may have done some damage which is hard to fix. Any thoughts on home cures or things to try?

I don't find the dripping really that much inconvenience so I'll happily put up with it if there's no simple solution.

TIA


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You are correct, the usual cause is turning it off too hard or scale in the valve seat, this is a steep pencil type point fitting into its corresponding tapered socket.

There is no cure other than replacing the steam valve complete. Once the seat has been damaged it requires replacement.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Unfortunately the valve needs replacing as it's a non serviceable part.


----------



## Drc (Jan 21, 2014)

Is the valve expensive and easy / hard to refit?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The valve is about £30. Not difficult to fit, allen key 6 mm ?I think and a 17 mm O/E spanner or adjustable, possibly a flat bladed screwdriver to lever out old valve.

Gaggiamanualservice can supply the valve.


----------



## JojoS (Oct 1, 2014)

It is possible to make the steam valve "cleanable". There is a YouTube video on how to do it. Depending on the amount of water that is leaking, you might be able to save it if it is just a scale problem and not an etched out stem due to over tightening.


----------

